# Los Mejores Hoteles del Perú



## J Block

Los Mejores Hoteles del Perú



Aquí postearé fotos de algunos de los mejores hoteles del Perú, según mi criterio. Cada día postearé un hotel diferente. 

Por favor, absténganse de colocar fotos en este thread. El thread lo voy a dirigir personalmente. Gracias.​


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

QUE BUEN THREAD YA ERA NECESARIO, SERIA BUENO QUE LO CLASIFIQUES DE ACUERDO A SU CATEGORIA: 5 Y 4 ESTRELLAS SOLAMENTE. ESPERO TUS FOTOS.


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Titilaka, Puno

Situado en pleno Lago Titicaca, el Titilaka Hotel de Puno es considerado uno de los mejores hoteles boutique del país. 

www.titilaka.com
















































































































































​


----------



## J Block

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> QUE BUEN THREAD YA ERA NECESARIO, SERIA BUENO QUE LO CLASIFIQUES DE ACUERDO A SU CATEGORIA: 5 Y 4 ESTRELLAS SOLAMENTE. ESPERO TUS FOTOS.


Todos serán de categoría 5 estrellas o superiores. Si es que decido colocar fotos de un hotel de 4 estrellas, se los haré saber.


----------



## tacall

Un hotel realmente genial y la vista del titicaca es hermosa.. bueh tambien de donde se lo vea. Buen thread!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ya quiero ver los siguientes


----------



## egusquizacosta

Bravazo el hotel Titilaka, cuánto estará su estancia??....
Buena iniciativa del thread.


----------



## AQPCITY

Precioso hotel y preciosas fotos, tiene un entorno inmejorable

PD: Son fotos de Jblock?


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios. 

No son mis fotos.


----------



## asr52938

hermozas fotos. 
muy buen thread, con la cantidad de hoteles 5 estrellas que ultimamente se estan abriendo, creo que va haber bastantes fotos en este threas.

Gracias por las fotos,


----------



## quipu

Un Hotel muy lindo pero bastanbte carinoso $897 la noche en el cuarto mas barato...


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bueno este thread, se hacia extrañar uno asi.

El hotel de verdda que esta de lujo y con materiales que respetan el entorno natural. Cuanta armonia en color y textura, me encanta ! Y mucho mas que este en un lugar tan alejado del bullicio de las ciudades y en una isla en medio de la paz que da el lago mismo.


----------



## mkografo

que buen thread, el Hotel Titilaka muy xevere, y la vista al lago mejor aun, :Okay:


----------



## Limeñito

Me parece en armonía con el entorno, y desde luego muy chic.


----------



## Frankuervo

Que capacidad tiene ese hotel?...

Puno si que tiene una enorme y lujosa capacidad hotelera...


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelente, muy bonito y acogedor. Buen thread!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Hermosísima vista desde el Living (Lounge)*

A las claras se nota un hotel de primerísimo nivel... Muy buena elección Bruno !!!...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Este thread será unos de mis preferidos... Los materiales usados me parecen adecuados y sobre todo el hotel forma parte del escenario (a diferencia de otros que tratan de destacarse sobre el escenario natural). Bello, bello!!!!

Saludos Bruno.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bonito este hotel, desconocía totalmente.


----------



## Aedus

Bello hotel, de primer nivel. Algunos detalles como las mantas nos hacen recordar el lugar donde se encuentra, rodeado de buenas vistas panorámicas.


----------



## tacall

Un hotel realmente genial... y lo mejor (para mi) es que no está tan lejos como en mancora


----------



## AQPCITY

Comenzamos con la Linea Playera, Sencillamente me encanta, precioso el hotel de paracas, un relax para los amantes del sol , del agua salada y del Verano. en invierno debera lucir no tan tentador, pero lo bueno tambien es que esta cerca de Lima ..


----------



## Victor23peru

AQPCITY said:


> Comenzamos con la Linea Playera, Sencillamente me encanta, precioso el hotel de paracas, un relax para los amantes del sol , del agua salada y del Verano. en invierno debera lucir no tan tentador, pero lo bueno tambien es *que esta cerca de Lima *..


Eso justo pensaba decir ^^


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Río Sagrado, Urubamba, Cusco

Regresando al Valle Sagrado, nos encontramos con este hotel y spa, a mi parecer, digno de ser mostrado en este hilo.


www.riosagradohotel.com


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

EL HOTEL PARACAS ES HERMOSISIMO, SU ENTORNO Y VISTA AL MAR ENVIADIABLES...PARTICULARMENTE EL QUE MAS ME AGRADA.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Realmente hermosos.


----------



## PaiMei74

Que buen thread. Hoy en día tenemos cada vez más hoteles de primer nivel. Hace poco estuve en Cusco y visité algunos de los hoteles que están aquí, mis comentarios:

- el Casa Cartagena: Hermoso, aunque la decoración de algunas áreas comunes no me convenció. La suite con el jacuzzi es realmente para dejar sin palabras a cualquiera, lo mejor del hotel.

- Aranwa: Espectacular, de por sí el hotel es en sí todo un atractivo turístico. Aunque tiene sus detractores, a mi en lo personal me encantó la combinación de sofisticación con elementos coloniales. Hay mucho que ver en el hotel, pasearse por sus numerosos ambientes, la iglesia, las piscinas, el museo que tienen, etc. Eso sí, he escuchado que aún deben mejorar en el servicio y en el restaurante.

- Río Sagrado: Sorprendente, me encantó la propuesta del hotel. La decoración es la más espectacular que he visto en el valle, todos los detalles son de primera, realmente en su rubro el hotel es único.

Saludos y felicitaciones por el thread


----------



## Libidito

Uyyyy que hermosos todos esos hoteles, de ensueño!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

Buenísimos todos los hoteles sin excepción, sin duda la oferta hotelera en el Perú ha mejorado muchísimo en "cantidad de calidad". 

Sería bueno ver un poco la oferta hotelera que hay en la selva; me parece que en el dpto. de Madre de Dios están los mejores, seguido por Iquitos y Tarapoto ...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Maravillosa octava entrega !!!!*

Muchas gracias Bruno por el thread !!!!...Qué más te puedo decir ????..simplemente *ESPECTACULAR !!!!*:banana::banana::banana:..."Rio Sagrado" es belleza pura !!!!...


----------



## mangolight

J Block said:


> Hotel del día: Río Sagrado, Urubamba, Cusco
> 
> Regresando al Valle Sagrado, nos encontramos con este hotel y spa, a mi parecer, digno de ser mostrado en este hilo.
> 
> 
> www.riosagradohotel.com


UY estas fotos estan geniales!, los encaudres, las tomaste tu?, estas van a mi catologo de referencias pa los 3Ds.


----------



## Jose Amadeo

na guara el rio sagrado hotel es sencillamente espectacular, hasta el momento me quedo con ese y el novotel


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios.



mangolight said:


> UY estas fotos estan geniales!, los encaudres, las tomaste tu?, estas van a mi catologo de referencias pa los 3Ds.


No, lamentablemente no he visitado este hotel. Es más, no voy al Cusco desde el 2003. En ese entonces el 60% de los hoteles que hoy se encuentran en el Valle Sagrado no existían. Quisiera regresar a recorrer este valle.

Estas fotos son de la página web del hotel: www.riosagradohotel.com


----------



## AQPCITY

Que riquisimo que esta ese hotel campestre. parece de ensueño.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Rìo Sagrado :drool:


----------



## skyperu34

Que rico hotel ! Como para pasar la noche entera en el hidromasaje con esa hermosa vista y sensación de frescura. Muy buen diseño.


----------



## Oscar10

*El Rio Sagrado me gusta mas de noche.. en las fotos se puede ver lo magica que es..hasta las estrellas iluminan..*

*PD: no hagan Quote a las mismas fotos.*


----------



## tacall

luce muy bien!! un lugar tranquilo para descansar


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Casa Andina Isla Suasi, Puno

Situado en una isla del Lago Titicaca, el Casa Andina es, sin duda, uno de los hoteles más encantadores de Puno. 

www.casa-andina.com


----------



## Miraflorino

*Novena entrega ESPECTACULAR !!!..*

Bruno...Bruno..qué bárbaro eres para tener tan buen gusto en elegir éstos hoteles !!!!... Uno más maravilloso que el otro !!!!.. FELICITACIONES !!!!... :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## partenos

el casaandina de suasi en vivo es una fantasia,,, es lo mas cercano a un isla en el mediterraneo


----------



## cesium

Este hotel Casa Andina es una especie de sueño hecho realidad, quien no podria ser feliz en ese lugar.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

J Block said:


> Hotel del día: Casa Andina Isla Suasi, Puno
> 
> Situado en una isla del Lago Titicaca, el Casa Andina es, sin duda, uno de los hoteles más encantadores de Puno.
> 
> www.casa-andina.com


:cheers:


----------



## chikobestia

Que locura ese hotel, la vista y el amanecer ocaos y todo debe ser impresionante, me quede impresionado cuando pase por ahi!


----------



## AQPCITY

Que barbaro, me encanta,, su Diseño es uno de los mejores, el entorno y la fotografia es incomparable


----------



## asr52938

hoteles de ensueño. De verdad que cualquiera seria afortunado de poder visitar cualquier de estos hoteles.


----------



## Libidito

Hermoso hotel el último.


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Inkaterra Reserva Amazónica, Madre de Dios



Situado en plena selva, el Inkaterra Reserva Amazónica apela al espíritu aventurero del visitante. 

www.inkaterra.com







































































































































​


----------



## Miraflorino

*Una décima fabulosa entrega !!!!*

Bruno..definitivamente,tú estás para ser colaborador estrella de *TRAVEL + LEISURE MAGAZINE * !!!!.. qué tal arte tienes para elegir hoteles tan formidables !!!!... Felicitaciones nuevamente !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tacall

Genial el hotel amazonico y las casitas en el lago


----------



## cesium

Cuanto costará una habitación "simple" en uno de esos maravillosos hoteles.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10

:lol: 

*Simplemente maravilloso el ultimo Hotel..*


----------



## DcB '08

Maravilloso el trabajito, JBlock. Como dijeron muchos, tienes un gusto exquisito a la hora de escoger los hoteles


----------



## AQPCITY

Que buen refugio,,


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

¡Que paja!


----------



## Romeo2201

Alucine que era Europa...

Increible, q bonito hotel y bello paisaje


----------



## Inkandrew9

"De la selva su hotel"


----------



## Canelita

De veras espectaculares estos hoteles, bellezas arquitectónicas que han sabido conjugarse de manera muy armoniosa con el entorno privilegiado que las rodea. Yendo más allá del hecho de que para muchos esto es puro "window shopping" (no imposible pero difícil que me llegue a hospedar en alguno de estos hoteles), no puedo dejar de quedarme admirada de lo que el dinero puede comprar, y nada menos que en nuestro país. Ojalá que estos hoteles estén colaborando con las regiones en las que operan, sobre todo en el aspecto laboral e infraestructura de sus alrededores.

¡Gracias por la compilación, Bruno! :cheers:


----------



## sebvill

Estos hospedajes llevan la palabra "hotel" a todo otro nivel.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios! Me alegra que les haya gustado este thread, eso me anima a crear más threads como este.

Me tomaré un descanso estos próximos días. Pronto regresaré con más fotos de hoteles.


----------



## EJSABAD

*Eso nomas????*



J Block said:


> Gracias por los comentarios! Me alegra que les haya gustado este thread, eso me anima a crear más threads como este.
> 
> Me tomaré un descanso estos próximos días. Pronto regresaré con más fotos de hoteles.


*********************************************************

Come on man don't stop!!! este ha sido para mi unos de los mejores thread in a long time....la verdad JBlock te prefiero como espocitor asi se escribe? que como comentarista....me gustaria que continuaras reviviendo este thread...has echo un tremendo trabajo...te felicito!!!

Thanks


----------



## J Block

Repito, descansaré por un par de días y luego regresaré con más fotos. No se preocupen, el thread no morirá.


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonitos hoteles. Precisamente los mejores hoteles del país incluyen el concepto del respeto máximo y armonia con el entorno natural, que mas imagen que esa !


----------



## Miraflorino

*Buen descanso Bruno !!!!*

El thread está* MARAVILLOSO*.. mereces un descansito por Fiestas... y sé que lo retomará con el entusiasmo que te caracteriza... Quizás yo sea el único forista de Incascrapers que trabaja en un hotel,es por ello,que éste thread es demasiado importante para mi ...Gracias por las fotos y datos.. :banana:


J Block said:


> Repito, descansaré por un par de días y luego regresaré con más fotos. No se preocupen, el thread no morirá.


----------



## ohhjessy

*hermosos hoteles*

^^ hola miraflorino ya k trabajas en un hotel sabes cuanto cuesta por noche en una de esos hermosos hoteles en enero me ire a PERU y eh pensado en hacer turismo :| :cheers::nocrook:


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Inkaterra La Casona, Cusco

Pequeño, cálido, acogedor. Ubicado en la hermosa Plaza de las Nazarenas, este hotel boutique es, sin duda, uno de los más encantadores de la Ciudad Imperial. 


www.inkaterra.com


----------



## dra.naths

gracias! sabes que amo ese hotel. =) está bello!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Maravilloso hotel..*

Me encanta lo alturado que mantienes el thread Bruno.. sin desentonar,parecieras un maestro del buen gusto !!!!..Felicitaciones !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Oscar10

*Esta bonito.*


----------



## roberto_vp

Espectacular el Inkaterra.


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Casa Andina Casa de la Moneda, Arequipa


Este hotel es mi favorito de la Ciudad Blanca, producto de la restauración de la antigua Casa de la Moneda. Hoy es uno de los hoteles más prestigiosos de Arequipa. 

www.casa-andina.com


----------



## Miraflorino

*Este thread debe ir en Sticky...Vane que estás esperando !!!!*

Simplemente SENSACIONAL...Maravilloso thread !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Victor23peru

ESTE ES EL THREAD MAS ELEGANTE EN TODO BRUNO BUENA LABOR


----------



## cesium

Hoteles de primerísimo nivel !!! me parece que la casona colonial del Cuzco donde ahora funciona el Hotel La Casona, antes era una casa de familia semi abandonada.

saludos


----------



## tacall

Muy bonitos los últimos dos , uno ya consolidado y otro un año de inaguración


----------



## Inkandrew9

Inkaterra La Casona y Casa Andina La Moneda son muy bellos. kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino

wow, que tales hotelazos, muy bueno este thread, todo un lujo.


----------



## dra.naths

wow! realmente bello!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Realmente bella La Moneda :drool:


----------



## Libidito

me gusta bastante el ultimo hotel.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bueno tienes razón Tyrone... unas fotos aéreas del hotel nos daría una idea si se altero o no el entorno, en todo caso los únicos beneficiados son los turistas que se hospeden ahí. 

Gran thread Bruno.


----------



## Libidito

Ay Dios!!! Ese hotel!!!! esta de ensueño.


----------



## Tyrone

*Cierto ...*

Ese hotel está alli desde hace tiempo y si alteró o no el entorno no hay nada que hacer, lo que queda por hacer es administrar el hotel responsablemente, brindando un buen servicio y protegiendo el medio ambiente ..... lo que al parecer se viene haciendo 


PD. Si desde el hotel se ve el Huayna Picchu evidentemente una vista al complejo arqueológico desde el Huayna Picchu se va a ver el hotel :bash:




Chris_ALOR said:


> Bueno tienes razón Tyrone... unas fotos aéreas del hotel nos daría una idea si se altero o no el entorno, en todo caso los únicos beneficiados son los turistas que se hospeden ahí.
> 
> Gran thread Bruno.


----------



## marroncito_cusco

Se ve espectacular el hotel!!!!!


----------



## Lightton

Hoteles de ensueño, excelentes imagenes que dan Paz e iluminan el alma.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cual serà el pròximo hotel ???


----------



## brian_cusco13

q hermosos hoteles JBlock.,
felicitaciones x crear un buen thread!
se ven geniales!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios! El próximo hotel lo postearé más tarde.


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Monasterio del Cusco

Este hotel es considerado como uno de los mejores del Perú y de Latinoamérica.

www.monasterio.orient-express.com















































































































































​


----------



## tacall

Que calido hotel, uno de los mejores.. por no decir el mejor


----------



## DcB '08

Woooooooooow!!!....


----------



## 100%imperial

ASI ES wooow... todo un lujo y una exquisitez este hotel...

excelente thread J block... aunq no postee antes, lo estuve siguiendo constantemente.


----------



## dra.naths

precioso  aunque ya sabes mi fijación con la Plazoleta Las Nazarenas jeje


----------



## Libidito

Impecable el Hotel Monasterio.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios! 



dra.naths said:


> precioso  aunque ya sabes mi fijación con la Plazoleta Las Nazarenas jeje


Claro, es la plazuela más chic del Cusco. A mi me encanta.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esto no tiene precio !!!!*

Este paisaje...bueno...qué se puede decir !!!!.... creo que es lo máximo a que podría aspirar un turista en el Perú !!!!...
















Bruno...Bruno... ese buen gusto para tu thread...a borbotones !!!!... 
Una vez más mis felicitaciones !!!.. precioso thread !!!!...:banana::banana:


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Monasterio es ...belleza pura !!!!!*

Maravilloso realmente... sólo hace enaltecer más y más éste thread... Bruno...no es por nada,pero éste thread debe ser "un must" respecto a hoteles de excelente calidad en el Perú... de alguna manera habría que promocionarlo en Internet... Señores de PromPerú...dónde están ????


----------



## AQPCITY

Hotel monasterio, es todo un lujo, lo veo como de talla presidensial o de grandes dignatarios.


----------



## Libidito

Y cuando saldrá el hotel de Dodi????


----------



## Lia_01

Libidito said:


> Y cuando saldrá el hotel de Dodi????


*siiiiii, también quiero ver el de Dodi, que Dodo también tiene su hotel:cheers:*


----------



## tacall

El último hotel se ve muy bien puesto


----------



## El Bajopontino

Los hoteles de Cusco son impresionantes.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios! Mostraré un par de hoteles más y luego el thread habrá llegado a su fin.


----------



## dra.naths

J Block said:


> Gracias por los comentarios! Mostraré un par de hoteles más y luego el thread habrá llegado a su fin.


hno:


----------



## roberto_vp

Tremendo cambio, está irreconocible comparado al soso Hotel Prince de antes.


----------



## ensarman

asu!!! que gran trabajo Jblock, permiteme felicitarte.

realmente es la primera vez que entro a este thread  pero vi tus fotos desde el primer post, y que bestia!!! no deje de admirarme con los mejores hoteles del peru, me gusto en especial el inkaterrad de puno y el mosasterio de cusco. 

muy buen thread buenos hoteles primeras clases mejores hoteles, buenisimo trabajo Jblock


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Casa Andina Private Collection, Valle Sagrado


Ubicado en el Valle Sagrado, este hotel es ideal para aquellos que buscan alejarse del bullicio de la ciudad. 

www.casa-andina.com


----------



## AQPTavO

Este thread es genial, muestra todos los contrastes del Perú, lo que tiene para ofrecer, muestra todo desde lo rustico, lo tradicional, y lo moderno; y todo eso solo en sus hoteles. Que hermosos hoteles tiene el Perú!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Espectacular.


----------



## Oscar10

*La cantidad de vistas hacia lo natural me a encantado,que maravilloso este Hotel...*


----------



## Darko_265

Este ultimo me ha dejado sin palabras... es increible.


----------



## Inkandrew9

:drool:


----------



## Libidito

Muy bello.


----------



## sebvill

Jota haz incluido al Novotel de Cuzco? Por otro lado creo que en la selva hay varios Lodges de primera, desde Iquitos hasta Tambopata.

Que pena que en el norte todavía no hayan hoteles de este nivel, en Máncora, Punta Sal (el hotel Punta Sal es bueno pero no llega a este nivel aún), Piura, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Cajamarca, Chachapoyas. Hay mucho por explotar en esa parte del país también. Hay varios proyectos, espero que se empiecen a construir pronto.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios!

No encontré ningún hotel en el norte peruano del nivel de los que he mostrado en este thread. Ya he colocado fotos de un lodge selvático, el Inkaterra. 

No encuentro fotos del Novotel del Cusco, las de su página web no son aceptables, son demasiado pequeñas para este thread.


----------



## Libidito

sebvill said:


> Jota haz incluido al Novotel de Cuzco? Por otro lado creo que en la selva hay varios Lodges de primera, desde Iquitos hasta Tambopata.
> 
> Que pena que en el norte todavía no hayan hoteles de este nivel, en Máncora, Punta Sal (el hotel Punta Sal es bueno pero no llega a este nivel aún), Piura, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Cajamarca, Chachapoyas. Hay mucho por explotar en esa parte del país también. Hay varios proyectos, espero que se empiecen a construir pronto.



Si pues que lamentable......pero el Cuzco por el momento concentra la mayor cantidad de Hoteles de lujo y Lima por ser la capital.


----------



## sebvill

No solo por ser la capital...


----------



## AQPCITY

el Casa Andina Private Collection, Valle Sagrado me parece sensacional, que cadena hotelera no le gustaria tener uno de este tipo en su catalogos..

Es logico pensar que el Circuito turistico del sur Concentra la mayor cantidad de hoteles de categoria (Cusco-Puno-Arequipa-Ica) en el Peru. Otras regiones tienen un enorme potencial para crecer con estos establecimientos a medida que se desarolle un circuito turistico como lo tiene ya consolidado en el sur.


----------



## Libidito

sebvill said:


> No solo por ser la capital...


Tiene muy buenos sitios turisticos pero es obvio que por ser la capital concentra una muy buena cantidad hoteles lujosos.
Basta con decirte que es via aérea la puerta de entrada al país.

El centralismo tambien juega un papel muy importante.


----------



## Libidito

AQPCITY said:


> el Casa Andina Private Collection, Valle Sagrado me parece sensacional, que cadena hotelera no le gustaria tener uno de este tipo en su catalogos..
> 
> Es logico pensar que el Circuito turistico del sur Concentra la mayor cantidad de hoteles de categoria (Cusco-Puno-Arequipa-Ica) en el Peru. Otras regiones tienen un enorme potencial para crecer con estos establecimientos a medida que se desarolle un circuito turistico como lo tiene ya consolidado en el sur.


Eso es cierto...
La mayor afluencia turistica lo tiene el sur, el cusco es la ciudad mas turistica del Perú, entonces uno seria tonto si estando en Cusco y Machu Picchu (maravilla del mundo) no te das una vuelta por Arequipa o viceversa que es una ciudad con muchos atractivos turisticos y de ahi podrias ir a Puno.....por eso los circuitos turisticos toman esas rutas.

En el norte no hay cusco  y el señor de Sipan aún no es tan conocido como las ruinas de machu picchu.
Ojalá algun día circuitos turisiticos Trujillo - Chiclayo -Piura- Iquitos -Cajamarca sean tan solicitados como los del sur.

Piura tiene lindas playas, Chiclayo al señor de Sipan, Trujillo el centro historico, huacas, chan chan y Huanchaco y Cajamarca vestigios incaicos.


----------



## J Block

Libidito said:


> Tiene muy buenos sitios turisticos pero es obvio que por ser la capital concentra una muy buena cantidad hoteles lujosos.
> Basta con decirte que es via aérea la puerta de entrada al país.


Lima no cuenta con la cantidad de hoteles que tiene por ser la capital del Perú, sino por ser la ciudad más grande y el centro financiero del país. Si Lima dejara de ser la capital, seguiría contando con el mismo número de hoteles, por ser una importante metrópolis de más de 8 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Libidito

J Block said:


> Lima no cuenta con la cantidad de hoteles que tiene por ser la capital del Perú, sino por ser la ciudad más grande y el centro financiero del país. Si Lima dejara de ser la capital, seguiría contando con el mismo número de hoteles, por ser una importante metrópolis de más de 8 millones de habitantes.


Y por que crees que tiene 8 millones de habitantes?

No me refiero a que si ahora dejara de ser la capital....obviamente la ciudad ya creió muchisimo y es el centro financiero del Perú.....pero que habria pasado si la capital hubiera sido Arequipa desde siempre?


----------



## Ebesness

Me gusta el de las casitas del colqua por que se ve tranquilo, para ir a relajarse. Pero también esta bonito el novolima, luce simple y comodo.


----------



## J Block

Libidito said:


> Y por que crees que tiene 8 millones de habitantes?
> 
> No me refiero a que si ahora dejara de ser la capital....obviamente la ciudad ya creió muchisimo y es el centro financiero del Perú.....pero que habria pasado si la capital hubiera sido Arequipa desde siempre?


Pues eso hubiera dependido del manejo político y económico...muchas cosas podrían haber ocurrido. 

A lo que voy es que ser capital no implica que todos los recursos tienen que concentrarse ahí. Otra cosa es que en el Perú eso ocurre con frecuencia (al igual que en otros países latinoamericanos).


----------



## Libidito

J Block said:


> Pues eso hubiera dependido del manejo político y económico...muchas cosas podrían haber ocurrido.
> 
> A lo que voy es que ser capital no implica que todos los recursos tienen que concentrarse ahí. Otra cosa es que en el Perú eso ocurre con frecuencia (al igual que en otros países latinoamericanos).


Bueno hablaba solo en el caso específico del Perú....

Ya que hay otros paises como USA o Cánada donde las capitales no son las que concentran los mayores recursos de dichos paises.


----------



## novascorpius

Alguien sabe sobre la CTN ????? Bueno circuito turistico norte , existen proyectos que se biene realizando a ya mediano plazo , el circuito va desde las regiones de La Libertad-Lambayeque-Cajamarca-Amazonas, se invierte en investigacion , conservacion , publicidad,desarrollo sostenible ( para esto existen programos mas pequeños ligados a la CTN como el PROMARTUC), EL NORTE TIENE POTENCIAS EN LAMBAYEQUE SE REPORTA YA MAS DE 300 MIL TURISTAS AL AÑO , Y ESTA PROYECTADO QUE PARA EL 2020 EL NORTE DEL PAIS TENGA TANTA AFLUENCIA DE TURISTAS COMO EL SUR SE ESPERAN MAS DE 6 MLLNS EN TODO EL TERRITORIO PARA ESE ENTONCES .


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: DCO Suites, Máncora

Este hotel es ideal para aquellos que buscan un fin de semana de relajo y tranquilidad con un trato 100% personalizado. 


www.hoteldco.com


----------



## Libidito

Super excelente ese hotel!!!! que rico mar!!!!


----------



## partenos

como dicen en mancora ,,,,mismo caribe pero con cevichito!


----------



## tacall

bonito el hotel de mancora.. personalmente me gustan mas los hoteles con bungalows por esa zona.


----------



## rasogu

Libidito said:


> Y por que crees que tiene 8 millones de habitantes?
> 
> No me refiero a que si ahora dejara de ser la capital....obviamente la ciudad ya creió muchisimo y es el centro financiero del Perú.....pero que habria pasado si la capital hubiera sido Arequipa desde siempre?


Haciendo un poquito de off.. no hubiera sido Arequipa, en todo caso hubiese sido Jauja.

Dejando el off .. Muy buenos los hoteles, se nota que cada dia estamos mejorando en infraestructura hotelera.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Precioso el hotelito de Máncora, es lo q bien se denomina Hotel tipo boutique en muchas partes del mundo. Ciertamente, quedarse ahi una semanita sería lo máximo.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenísimo el hotel de Máncora. Felizmente cada vez se ven mejores hoteles allá, realmente el mar es una maravilla.


----------



## AQPCITY

sencillo pero placentero a la vez, y un entorno playero brillante.. es un buen hospedaje.


----------



## Tyrone

buenísimos los hoteles .... me sorprendió el de Máncora, que como muy bien han dicho por ahi en las playas del norte tienen una hotelería más que aceptable, pero que están lejos de tener la calidad de los hoteles del sur 

Hmmm... según mi humilde opinión estarían faltando el Miraflores Park Plaza y el Swissôtel (sobre el Marriott no opino porque no lo conozco mucho )


----------



## Victor23peru

Tyrone said:


> buenísimos los hoteles .... me sorprendió el de Máncora, que como muy bien han dicho por ahi en las playas del norte tienen una hotelería más que aceptable, pero que están lejos de tener la calidad de los hoteles del sur
> 
> Hmmm... según mi humilde opinión estarían faltando el Miraflores Park Plaza y el Swissôtel (sobre el Marriott no opino porque no lo conozco mucho )


IDEM ^^ EN EL SUR ESTAN BIEN NOMAS EN HOTELES


----------



## J Block

Gracias por los comentarios! 



Tyrone said:


> Hmmm... según mi humilde opinión estarían faltando el Miraflores Park Plaza y el Swissôtel (sobre el Marriott no opino porque no lo conozco mucho )


No pienso incluir el Swissôtel ni el Marriott en este thread. Esos dos hoteles, por más que gozan de la categoría 5 estrellas, no sobresalen en casi nada, son hoteles que podrían estar en cualquier otra ciudad del mundo, demasiado genéricos para mi gusto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonito el DCO Suites.


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Novotel Cusco

Pequeño, discreto y acogedor. Al igual que la mayoría de hoteles cusqueños, este hotel combina historia y modernidad.


----------



## Exrexnotex

:applause:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

espectacular... buenisimo el hotel


----------



## Frankuervo

J Block said:


> He decidido revivir este tema con nuevo material:
> 
> Hotel del día: Libertador Tambo del Inka, Urubamba
> 
> Al fin inauguraron el hotel más esperado del Valle Sagrado


Hermoso...:cheers:


----------



## Massilia10

Impresionante hotel...

A mi me encanta Las Positas, en Mancora.

http://www.laspocitasmancora.com/galeria.html


----------



## AQPTavO

Verdaderamente precioso el hotel, me quede facinado cn el!


----------



## fundicionurbano

se ve elegante el ultimo hotel


----------



## J Block

Vuelvo a revivir este hilo con fotos. Próximamente se estarán inaugurando varios hoteles nuevos en el Perú, habrá más material para colocar aquí.

Hotel del día: Libertador Tambo del Inka, Urubamba

He decidido agregar estas fotos que el forista 0cool posteó en otro hilo. 































































































































​


----------



## alvarobendezu

Muy bonito, aunque algo q no m gusta de los hoteles, es el poco espacio q dejan entre la cama y el tv.


----------



## Victor23peru

wowow no conocia este hotel otro mas a la lista para visitarlo  XD todos los hoteles de este thread estan de lujo coimo las citys y regiones que los tienen ^^


----------



## Tyrone

De primera este último hotel , sin duda en el Cusco están los mejores hoteles del país


----------



## Oscar10

*Todo un lujo el ultimo hotel.*


----------



## capullana

J Block said:


> Hotel del día: Aranwa Hotel & Wellness, Valle Sagrado, Cusco
> 
> Este hotel es, sin duda, uno de los más extraños del Valle Sagrado. Ustedes juzguen.
> 
> www.aranwahotels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


SENCILLAMENTE ESPECTACULAR!!


----------



## capullana

J Block said:


> Hotel del día: Casa Andina Isla Suasi, Puno
> 
> Situado en una isla del Lago Titicaca, el Casa Andina es, sin duda, uno de los hoteles más encantadores de Puno.
> 
> www.casa-andina.com


GRACIAS POR LA FOTOS... BELLISIMOS!!


----------



## J Block

Nuevas fotos: Orient-Express Rio Sagrado, Cusco

Este hotel ya fue mostrado hace unos meses. Aquí algunas nuevas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO

sin duda un buen treadh


el titilaka y el casa andina isla suasi


son un lujo y placer estar alli+


bien por puno

contar con hoteles de estas categorias


----------



## AQPTavO

Lindos hoteles!


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR

IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanchamayo

Muy lindo thread, todo maravilloso. Exelentes elecciones. 

Felicidades por el thread.. Y gracias por mostrarnos tan buenas fotos.


----------



## Sam Conor

Me podrán decir que los balnearios en el Perú son mas exclusivos y no tan comerciales pero yo sigo pensando que es posible ver a Máncora o Punta Sal con enormes hoteles tipo grandes edificios como en el Brasil, Acapulco o Cancún en México.

Creo que en el Perú los balnearios exclusivos, caletas deberian estar al sur tipo Paracas y los balnearios mas turísicos comerciales deberian estar hacia el norte por Máncora.


----------



## J Block

Sam Conor said:


> Me podrán decir que los balnearios en el Perú son mas exclusivos y no tan comerciales pero yo sigo pensando que es posible ver a Máncora o Punta Sal con enormes hoteles tipo grandes edificios como en el Brasil, Acapulco o Cancún en México.
> 
> Creo que en el Perú los balnearios exclusivos, caletas deberian estar al sur tipo Paracas y los balnearios mas turísicos comerciales deberian estar hacia el norte por Máncora.


Un balneario super exclusivo y no comercial es Santa María del Mar.


----------



## cesium

Pucha que tales hoteles, ni en Europa se ven hoteles así.

saludos


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazos todos los hoteles el PERU AVANZA ^^


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: De Sol y Barro - Huaca de la Luna Sanctuary Lodge, Valle de Moche, Trujillo

Encontrar este boutique hotel, situado a un paso del flamante museo Huacas de Moche, fue una grata sorpresa.

http://www.hoteldesolybarroperu.com/


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Una belleza el hotel boutique, está en un lugar privilegiado y su arquitectura mantiene esa armonía mística con la historia moche.


----------



## Libidito

Ese es el hotel que esta camino a las huacas, bueno practicamente en la huaca, muy bonito lugar lejos del bullicio de la ciudad.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

J Block, una foto extra.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Si que es contrastante ver el exterior y despues ver el interior.


----------



## DefKoRnes

Preciosos hoteles ...éste último tiene un encanto peculiar.


----------



## elsous6

=O Ese hotel lo hizo mi antiguo jefe, David Mutal. Yo hice alguno que otro plano...


----------



## skyperu34

Se ve bonito el hotel, la ubicación es de lo mejor en la campiña de Moche y a un paso de las huacas.


----------



## ELMER71

Precioso el hotel y en inmejorable entorno, la campiña de Moche...habrá que visitarlo...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Me gusta mucho, una ubicacion privilegiada sin duda, en medio de la campiña de moche, con mucha vegetacion, clima agradable, una mezcla de arquitectura moche en los exteriores, con el lujo de las casonas trujillanas por dentro. Simplemente una exquisitez de hotel.


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy bonito el hotel.*


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Aranwa Cusco Boutique Hotel

El más reciente boutique hotel de la Ciudad Imperial. Lujo con un toque kitsch.

www.aranwahotels.com



















































































































































































































































fotos: 0cool.


----------



## juanchristian

Qué genial el último baño. So chic.


----------



## Xtremizta

WoW genial thread!


----------



## Antarqui

Hermoso el Aranwa Cusco Boutique Hotel, tiene una arquitectura de la época colonial impresionante, y su decoración muy elegante y refinada, parecida al Hotel Monasterio, me gusta mucho... saludossss :wave:


----------



## darioperu

Que hermoso lugar.:cheers:


Sticky !!!!! el thead es una vitrina importante para los visitantes del Pais.


----------



## Victor23peru

CUSCO ES LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## 0cool

Bien ahí con la actualización. Sobre el hotel "De sol y barro" hace poco lamentablemente cerró, salió una nota al respecto en T-News donde no explicaban los motivos del cierre. Pero bueno, quien sabe y quizás vuelva a abrir, ya que se encontraba muy bien ubicado (dentro del circuito turístico norteño).

Y sobre el Aranwa Cusco Boutique, pues que mas se puede decir... bellísimo. Sin duda los mejores hoteles de nuestro país están en tierras cusqueñas.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Eso me encanta de los hoteles del Cusco: el hecho de que conjugan muy bien lo moderno con lo estético y lo histórico. El Aranwa es una obra de arte, pero el Orient Express tiene ese bellísimo paisaje de su lado.


----------



## carlosfelipe

No malogres tan bello thread, please!

Me encanta los hoteles Cusquenos, tienen personalidad propia.


----------



## UNIXX

carlosfelipe said:


> Me encanta los hoteles Cusquenos, tienen personalidad propia.


 :yes: El Marriott está bellísimo 



J Block said:


> Hotel del día: JW Marriott Cusco


----------



## TE AMO PERU

Muy buen thread J Block, todos los hoteles están hermosos, estoy planeando celebrar mi boda en uno de esos hoteles en Cusco, pero bueno todavía es muy pronto para eso. Saludos


----------



## lookinflowers

J Block said:


> ^^ Aquí está:
> 
> Hotel del día: The Westin Lima
> 
> El hotel más moderno de Lima, hasta el momento.
> 
> www.westinlima.com.pe



No se ve ni una sola foto de esto.


----------



## lookinflowers

UFFF faltan tantos, me gustaria ver fotos del Hilton Lima y del Inkaterra Pueblo mas actuales, de Aguas Calientes Cusco.

El Orien expres valle sagrado y Casa Andina Suasi Puno se repiten 2 veces creo que J Blok no tiene tan buena memoria que digamos. :lol:


----------



## lookinflowers

Y los de Paracas tambien.


----------



## J Block

Muy amable, lookinflowers. Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## lookinflowers

^^ De nada, lastima que no podemos poner fotos de mucho hoteles mas que podrian ir muy bien en este hilo, como los que comente y muchos mas, pero bueee.. Buen hilo:cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5

J Block said:


> Hotel del día: JW Marriott Cusco
> 
> Una nueva exclusiva opción para la Ciudad Imperial
> 
> www.marriott.com


Precioso hotel! Digno de admiración y orgullo para el Perú!


----------



## seemchecho

hermoso hotel de Cuzco.


----------



## koko cusco

lookinflowers said:


> ^^ De nada, lastima que no podemos poner fotos de mucho hoteles mas que podrian ir muy bien en este hilo, como los que comente y muchos mas, pero bueee.. Buen hilo:cheers:


Pero looking normalazo creas tu thread y facil la rompes broer, no necesariamente tiene que ser en este, no necesariamente tiene que ser en el thread de Bruno


----------



## koko cusco

seemchecho said:


> hermoso hotel de Cuzco.


Cusco es Cusco


----------



## theWrC

Qozqo!


----------



## koko cusco

theWrC said:


> Qozqo!


ja ja eso si ya es aberrante ja ja ja


----------



## seemchecho

Ups!!!


----------



## onechann

*El del cusco, dios que belleza*


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Hilton Lima Miraflores 

Una nueva alternativa en el corazó n de Miraflores

www.hilton.com






































































































​


----------



## seemchecho

Pero que lujo!!!!! muy bello el Hilton


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Orient Express Miraflores Park Hotel












































































































​


----------



## alvarobendezu

Espectaculares vistas. Siempre me ha parecido este hotel el de los mejores ubicados.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ya me dieron ganas.*


----------



## Pierce

se ve muy bien


----------



## J Block

Hotel del día: Hotel B, Barranco, Lima

Un nuevo hotel boutique en Barranco

























































































































































​


----------



## Liquido

El hotel B, de barranco y el marriot de cusco de lo mejorcito que he visto, que grato.


----------



## Mr. Dux

Una actualización no le caería nada mal al thread.


----------

